# question



## Henry Fernandez (Feb 9, 2008)

Please forgive me for errors commited in writting in english. Well you already know my name, I´m 55 years of age and for some 4 years have been bying bench saws, router, and other tools related to working with wood. I didn´t have an idea of the things I am capable of doing with a piece of wood. Last week I was talking with my brother in law, who builds and installs sound car equipment and boxes and came accross a "Jasper Circle Guide 400 for routers" wich he gave to me as a present, I was very surprised of it, but I have no Idea on how to begin to use it or install it on my router and cut out some circles, can you give me some ideas?
Henry Fernandez


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Henry and welcome to the Router Forums. I am not familiar with the Jasper Circle Guide but, I know we have someone who is.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

You might try here:
http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/p/JA-400/Jasper+Audio+400+Circle+Jig


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Henry, welcome to the router forums. 

You simply remove the router base plate and mount the jig to your router base.
http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/Jasper-Router-Compatibility.pdf


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forums! I know Bj here has used the Jasper a lot, bet he can help you when he sees this. 

Corey


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

I love the Jasper circle jig.
Actually -- they make a couple.
The one I use is the small one that makes holes from about 1/2" to 8"

To install it you remove the base plate from your routher and replace it with the jig.
The jig is prebored for several different bases. If you are lucky yours will be one of them and it's just a matter of screwing it on.

The jig has dozens of holes for different size circles.
Insert the 1/8" metal pin that came with the jig in the desired hole
Then drill a 1/8" hole in the center of your intended circle
Sit your router down so that the pin you inserted in the base - goes into the hole you drilled.
This becomes your pivot point -
Now just ease the router around in a circle.

Hope some of this make sense -- 
I'm still on my first cup of coffee.
Others can probably explain it better.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Henry

The Jasper Jig is a GREAT jig BUT it has a ERROR built in ,,,, 

The jig is made to be screwed on to the base of the router,that's the error you don't want to screw it down to the base ,if you look at it real hard you will see the spot for the screws is VERY,Very thin,(1/16"),,,and if you do use it that way they will snap the jig base holes out and you will have a new door stop..
Most of the time it's a user error that come in to play,,,that's to say they use the screws that they have for the router plate that are 82 deg. counter sunk type head,(most of the time) ,, most say this screw should work but they don't think it out  becasue the screw is on a taper and the hole in the Jasper Jig is not and when they crank it down it will snap the very thin plastic holes right out,,,The Mfg. ships many sizes with the jig that are Pan head type screws, BUT they don't tell you why they do it.....in the manual you will see they list all the screw types and what model they fit.. BUT they don't warn you not to use your own.. they know about the error I'm sure but they also know the jig must be on dead center to work right and the pocket type holes are the best way to do that. it will let you move the jig around just a bit to line it up...
But by using the brass guide you can out think the Mfg.just a little bit and you don't need to remove your base plate off your router ..that is already on dead center..the norm.. plus you can use it on your router table setup if you want..just drop and spin thing..


The way to use the jig and fix the error is to drill the 1/4" hole out in the center and drill a new hole 3/4" ID then use a brass guide in that hole when you cut out circles all you do is drill your 1/8" hole in the board push the pin in the hole and set the jig on the right hole then drop your router with the 3/4" brass guide in place and get the job done...

below you will see a snapshot of the jig with the brass guide in place..
I have two a home made one and the Mfg. one...

You may ask how do it drill the hole out and keep it on dead center of the jig.

The easy way is to chuck up a 1/4" pin or drill bit in the drill press , put down some plywood on the drill press base then put the jig in place and push the pin down in the jig and Clamp BOTH parts to the drill press top then cuck a 3/4" for Forstner Bit and with care drill it out...you may say why use a 3/4" brass guide , in this way you can use a 3/8" / 1/2" router bit that makes the job go quicker sometimes...

JUst a quick NOte,,,if you read the reviews on the jig you will see many that used the jig and made a new door stop because they broke jig ...(poping the mounting holes out),,, 40.oo dollars down the tube  

I should note ,I'm not a bit fan of The Model 400 Jasper Tools Circle Jig but it can be reworked about the same way but it's take a bit more work and the base plate off the router to line up the new 3/4" hole...

You will need to tape the Jasper jig and your router base plate as one unit and put in a brass guide in the router base plate to line it up on dead center, plus using the mounting holes as well...with 3 or 4 screws flat hd.screws, then the 1/4" pin in the center to line it up...then clamp it down and drill the new 3/4" hole out..
You may say but I will remove some of the jig, that's true but when was the last time a use your router to cut out a 2" hole..


=============


Henry Fernandez said:


> Please forgive me for errors commited in writting in english. Well you already know my name, I´m 55 years of age and for some 4 years have been bying bench saws, router, and other tools related to working with wood. I didn´t have an idea of the things I am capable of doing with a piece of wood. Last week I was talking with my brother in law, who builds and installs sound car equipment and boxes and came accross a "Jasper Circle Guide 400 for routers" wich he gave to me as a present, I was very surprised of it, but I have no Idea on how to begin to use it or install it on my router and cut out some circles, can you give me some ideas?
> Henry Fernandez


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj, you're modification to the jasper jig is ingenious and would certainly be worthwhile for all owners also the makers, however, for newcomers I shall outline a different approach to circle routing.
This one which I made several years ago was designed by Template Tom and is not only relatively simple to make, but is fast to attach the router and adjust. Probably it's best feature is the fact that it is infinitely adjustable, no 1/16" increments. There are members of this forum who for reasons best known to themselves, work to three decimal places. When I require a specific size hole, I draw an exact size circle, drill a hole for the pin dead centre then slide the router along the rails and line the cutter with the pencil line, when it's the centre disk that's required, line up the cutter outside the pencil line.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry,

Frankly the jig you're showing makes the most sense out of the two from a novice's (me) point of view. I love it.....

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks  ,,, that's a nice jig Harry BUT

Like many wood workers I have made my share of circle cutting jigs .
I must have 8 or more hanging on the wall, one just about the same as yours and Tom's the only error I ran into with that type is that have many routers that are not the same rod size/pattern to mount the jig on ,I have been down the road with the one with all the holes drilled out to mount it to many routers and that's works OK but then I would need to reline the base plate up again once I'm done with the circle cut out job.

Then I would come into the error of making one more the same size and it would take a new take down of the router plate and the reline job again.

Then one day watching the RWS it hit like a rock, don't take it apart just install a brass guide in the base plate and do it quick and easy and the same way every time with just about any router that can take on a brass/steel template guide...

Then I got the Jasper jig and saw the same error in place on the jig ( screw on the base plate and remove it once the job was done)

Bob R. 1st. circle cutting jigs are just about the same then he reworked his or made a new one that used the brass guide way..

The last one I made was almost the same as Bob. R. but it has a slot down the center of the jig so I can slide the block center pin, just about anywhere on the jig.

But it's a bit big for most of the small jobs ( 8" or smaller ) but it will let me cut out circles from 5" to 56" in diam. unlike the Jasper that will let me cut out 2 1/2" to 18" in dia. quick and easy with just about any router I have, and do it over and over just in case I need more than one the same size down the road, the easy part, if I need to make the hole just a bit smaller or just a bit bigger is to pop in a diff. bit...from 1/8" to 5/8" ...by using the 3/4" guide..

To me the jig must work over and over on just about any router, from a small trim router to the big 3 1/4 HP one...and the brass/steel template guide is the key to do that...



http://www.oak-park.com/circlejig.html
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=JIGS--

BUt this just one circle cutting jig users review...


========


harrysin said:


> Bj, you're modification to the jasper jig is ingenious and would certainly be worthwhile for all owners also the makers, however, for newcomers I shall outline a different approach to circle routing.
> This one which I made several years ago was designed by Template Tom and is not only relatively simple to make, but is fast to attach the router and adjust. Probably it's best feature is the fact that it is infinitely adjustable, no 1/16" increments. There are members of this forum who for reasons best known to themselves, work to three decimal places. When I require a specific size hole, I draw an exact size circle, drill a hole for the pin dead centre then slide the router along the rails and line the cutter with the pencil line, when it's the centre disk that's required, line up the cutter outside the pencil line.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As they say Bj, "to each his own"


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Cool Jig :sold: 

I've seen many plans for shop made circle jigs and made a few -- Have to say that is one I hadn't seen. I especially like the way it mounts.
Next project I have that calls for circles -- gonna have to make me one and give it a try.

As for 'errors' in the large Jasper jig --- can't say - never used one.

As for the Jasper 400 --I've used one for over a year now and have never had to make any special modifications to it. Just mount it to my router and follow the instructions. Haven't had it fail yet.
My only 'issue' with it is having to remove and replace my regular base plate.
But - that is just how it's made - I knew that up front.
That's just been my experience with it -- your mileage may vary.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi DC

Sounds like you maybe one of the lucky ones 

Here's Just one review of the Jasper 400 ▼

"Works well but too fragile."

"This thing works great, is precise, and repeatable (which is it's primary value over some other jigs including homemade ones) Unfortunately, the material is just not up to being mounted and dismounted a lot, so use care and watch the torque when mounting it.

It's one of those odd tools. Given the fragility of the material, and the fact the cheap materials means there has to be a HUGE markup, it is overpriced. However, it works very well if you don't break it. It's the kind of tool after using I'd consider paying 3 times the price to get one in laser etched anodized aluminum rather than plastic.

I give it only 3 starts becuase made out of acrylic, it's essentially a consumable and WAY too pricey for that."

========


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi DC
> 
> Sounds like you maybe one of the lucky ones
> . . .


Couldn't say  
Only know I have had it on and off of my router about half a dozen times with no trouble.
It appears to be made of much the same material as my regular router base.
If anything - - it is thicker than the base on my new Craftsman.

I totally agree with the person who wrote the review on a couple of points -
1 - No -- you can't torque down as much on a plastic piece as you can on an equal thickness of aluminum -- as the kids would say -- well duhh.
If I break something - because I over torque it (which I have many times  --
That is an entirely different thing than -- the item breaking on its own because it was defective or poorly designed.
2 - Yes - an aluminum jig would be more durable than a plastic one.
again -- duh.
He says he would pay 3x the price (here that would make it $75) for an aluminum one. Personally -- I wouldn't. For my pocketbook $25 was steep.

Anyway -- its late and Im rambling ---
I'm not disputing that that user - and others -- have had a bad experience with this item -- any more than they can dispute that I -and others- have found it quite acceptable.

If I was running a production shop where I needed it every day -- I would probably be more picky. Then again -- if I needed it that often -- I would probably just leave it on a dedicated router - or custom make my own.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi DC,

With all the routers Bj has, I'm surprised he doesn't have one dedicated to the cricle jig.  LOL (Just teasin ya my friend).

With as many routers as some of us own , (and we know who we are), a dedicated router to a circle jig may be a good way to go. Unless you enjoy spending time switching out the base plate.


----------

